# Bike Carrier On A 312Bh



## rif (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a 2011 312bh with a factory 1.25" hitch on the back. Has anyone put a bike rack on theirs yet? I have a Swagman XC-2 rack with one adult and one kid bike. I moved the spare tire over to the left and extended the carrier out to just enough to clear the tire. Do you think the hitch can handle it?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I just bought a 2012 301BQ with the same hitch receiver. If it can't handle a bike rack, it is pretty much useless. Website claims this is a "bike receiver", so I think you are OK.

DAN


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Be careful. I spoke with an owner of a 301BQ while camping last weekend and he said he had put one of those carrier racks on his on one of his first trips and it nearly ripped the bumper off. Now, I didn't ask if he had the carrier stacked with lead, but he then had a welding shop "fix" the bumper...I believe he could tow heavy equipment now. Much heavier metal, but the "special hose" won't fit anymore.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is from the Outback product manager. I asked him about his a few months ago...

Jim 
yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating 
on it is 250Lbs.It is intended for a bike rack only.

Tim

Product Manager

Outback/Sydney

​


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The 301's and 312's that have been mentioned as having trouble are the units that did not come with the factory mounted receiver. People who added receivers to units that were not equipped were the ones reportedly having trouble. If you can see how the bumper and receiver is tied to the frame that will probably tell you if it looks ok. The earlier bumpers without receivers were not tied to the frame securely.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is from the Outback product manager. I asked him about his a few months ago...
> 
> Jim
> yes we do install a rear receiver now. but it is welded to the frame the rating
> ...


Jim,

Do you think he really meant that it was intended for the "bike rack only" or maybe at least one or two bikes also.








(I was trying to find a Smart A** smiley.)


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the same trailer as you, but mine is a 2012. Mine came with a factory installed receiver welded to the frame of the trailer. I just bought a Yakima 4 bike rack for the back. It is standard with a 1.25" receiver and will hold 4 bikes. It does also fold flat too, and will fold forward if you have it on the back of a SUV. I got it at Dicks for $229. It was the top of the line that they carried in the store. It is very well built and seems very sturdy with heavy gauge steel.


----------

